# Missing Pages from Ed



## BuzzW (Jul 7, 2010)

I am trying a copy of pages 77, 78, 86 and 87 of Ed Parker's Kenpo
System self-defense techniques for Green Belt (Version 3 if possible).  These are the pages for Repeated Devastation, Destructive Twins, Wings
of Silk, and Conquering Shield. 

My instructor, Dr. Jerry Erickson, is missing those pages from his manual. Any help will be appreciated.

Please contact me at jvbnwisda@msn.com if you can email or fax those pages.

Mahalo,

BuzzW


----------

